# Mes créations d'icônes de dossier pour Mac Os X



## scafer31 (22 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Petit topic pour vous faire partager mes créations. 

Avec l'arrivée (prochaine) de Yosemite, la tendance est au flat design. Le problème, et je parle surtout d'un avis perso, c'est que la couleur des dossiers du nouveau Mac Os X (Yosemite), sont, je trouve, un peu flashy. 

Alors je me suis mis à faire mes propres icônes pour les dossiers que je vous fait partager (si cela peut servir et plaire à une partie d'entre vous).

*11 icônes de dossier pour remplacer les dossiers de Mac OS X :*







Disponible au téléchargement *gratuitement* sur deviantart :
http://scafer31000.deviantart.com/art/Yosemite-folder-custom-469672002

*+80 icônes de dossier pour différents sites / Applications :*






Disponible au téléchargement *gratuitement* sur deviantart :
http://scafer31000.deviantart.com/art/80-Folders-Custom-469700938

Le fichier .psd pour créer votre propre icône de dossier pour Yosemite :






Disponible *gratuitement* sur deviantart :
http://scafer31000.deviantart.com/art/PSD-Flat-Folder-Yosemite-469715006


----------

